# Dodge Truck



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

I need help on how to replace the condenser in my brothers 1999 dodge dakota. Ya got a web sight 'how to step by step' Thanks


----------



## Wahoo (Mar 5, 2008)

I swear by the Haynes manuals they sell at the chain parts stores. They are extremely easy to follow and have nice pictures. I have rebuilt two motors with them and done a slew of other maintenance and repair. They go for about $15. Good luck I bet that thing is deep.


----------

